# Another Newbie truck/plow question



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

Hi I'm new to the forum and have spent some time searchiong and reading but still have a couple questions.

I live in Anchorage, AK and just moved into a house with a steep 800ft driveway with two tight switchbacks. This winter I'm plowing with an 84 Blazer with a Meyer 7'6" plow my brother in law lent me and it has worked great. I'm looking at getting a 1/2 ton shortbed for the turning radius, a long bed isn't going to cut it on this driveway so 3/4 tons are out.

As far as the truck goes I'm wondering if it's better to get a late model truck with higher miles or an older truck with a solid front axle that has had the tranny and engine rebuilt or replaced. For older trucks I'm leaning towards a mid to late 80's chevy since my brother in law knows his way around them pretty well and could help with repairs.

Regarding plows is there any advantage to a chain lift vs a direct drive system when plowing gravel? 

Thanks for any help


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

The 80s chevy trucks make great plow rigs, but there's nothing wrong with the slightly newer late 80s early 90s IFS trucks. Fuel Injection is hard to beat. You might try to find an 87-91 Blazer. Nice short wheelbase, SFA, Fuel Injection. Direct lift plows are smoother than chain lift, and you can more quickly adjust the blade height as you go along the road. A Boss 8-2 vee plow on that blazer would be ideal.


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, only reason I wasn't considering a blazer is I've got an SUV already and could really use a pick up for hauling stuff in the summer.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

I would look for a shortbed pickup then.


----------



## palmtree907 (Sep 25, 2009)

Look on Craigslist. There's a bunch of people here in town advertising trucks with plows for sale. Some good, some not so good.


----------



## magik235 (Dec 28, 2007)

BenB;924862 said:


> Regarding plows is there any advantage to a chain lift vs a direct drive system when plowing gravel? Thanks for any help


I plow an 800+ foot sloped gravel driveway and the associated ditch area. After plowing it for 23 years, nothing has improved my plowing as much as the 2" pipe yard guard. 
The yard guard thread is below.
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=47451&page=3&highlight=yard+guard


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

Definitely will be putting a pipe on when ground starts to get soft this spring.


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

We have an 88 blazer that we have been running for 5 (this year makes 6) seasons. They are awsome plow rigs......but it will most likely get replaced by a full size, reg cab, short bed pickup of some sort. The utilization of the bed for a salter and/or extra ballast is the one thing to be desired of the blazers. 
Take your Bro in law with you & involve him on the purchase, as he seems to be helpful to you in that department. As for chain lift/direct lift....either will work. All the major brands make good plows for what you are looking for.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey dude, your rig is awsome. I'm running a 1999 TJ with a SB and it works well for me the last 8 years but your CJ looks great!! Is the higher center of gravity give you any grief? I would suppose not unless you are doing switchbacks.


----------



## whiteowl (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry, I was trying to reply to 
SB. Error on the playing field.


----------



## BenB (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks guys, my brother in law thinks a regular cab long bed should work so I may try to borrow a friends and see how it does. This would open the 3/4 tons back up which has me thinking about a one with a dump bed which would be handy for hauling fill and gravel for the driveway improvements next summer and all the traction gravel for the winter. 

I've seen people posting that duallies are bad for plowing, is this just because of the extra width? Many dumps are duallies but have the rear wheels tucked under the box.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

One problem with duallies is that you have less contact pressure on the rear tires than a single wheel truck. You can take off the outside duals for the winter, or put the weight to it. I would just put the weight to it. Keep some salted sand in it incase you get stuck or need to sand a spot...


----------



## cpsnowremoval (Oct 28, 2009)

older trucks are tougher and made better.
solid axles are great way better than the independent junk front end i got on my 87 f150 
leaf springs are alot better for plowing easier to beef up


----------

